# iNtuitive family life vs. Sensors family life



## hotarunaru (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay, so I was talking to my mother (an INFP) about personality types.
And I found an interesting pattern in my friends and in my family. 

Do families who have loving, caring, fair stable families spawn iNtuitives?

-like my friend is an INTP, his family is like stable. his mom and dad love each other a lot. and they travel the world and do things together 

-my mom (INFP) and my sister (INFJ) and I (INFJ), have a family who talks to each other, shares our feelings and input on certain issues and also we do a lot of things together

-my other close friend (ENTJ), has a family that he loves a lot. like mine he talks to them, they care for him just as much as he cares for them. he goes to church with them and stuff, and they spend time together too. 

-another friend (ENFJ) whose family does like saunas and spas together, gets almost everything he wants, practically filthy rich (stable environment)

Whereas, families that have fragmented, dominating-like, callous families spawn Sensors?

-like my other friend (ISFP), her family's split up, with a father who hardly sees her at all, a mother who supposedly saddens her

-also this other friend (ESFP), where he lives with his mother but his father lives in another city to work. he doesn't like his father since every time he visits him he always has to do labor for him.

-another friend! (ISFP as well!), where his father works in a different country, almost got his arm disjointed by his father when he was around. told what to do wether he like it or not for the most ludicrous of reasons. 

-and my father (ISTJ) where he had to move around the world a lot without his mother or father. (was 15 when he reached the USA alone), he loathes having to see his mother now, because she rants a lot I guess.

As you can tell, there is a pattern. That is my question. Do iNtuitives live in more loving caring families while Sensors had to live with the not so caring ones? If this is offensive sorry, I'm not saying that iNtuitives are smarter or better than Sensors (since my Sensor friends get better grades then me and such). But I just want to know. What was YOUR family life like?


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

interesting theory- i dunno if that's true for the ENTP/INTPs though. i recall reading a thread on the ENTP subforum about 15 minutes ago and a few of them were talking about how much they disliked their parents:

tbh, i'm still not sure what type i am so i'll leave myself out.

friends of mine's:

*N*

INFJ- comes from loving, but overly protective family

INFJ- comes from a family where mother is overly protective and father is always gone. he disliked his father. he loves his three younger siblings though

ENFP- came to america at an early age. didnt get to see her parents much. lived with an overly controlling aunt along with her cousins and younger brother, got sick of the whole situation and immediately moved out and became fully independent upon graduating from high school. (something rare for asian families)

ENFP- came from a loving family. he speaks highly of his parents.

*S*

ISFP- comes from a splintered family- they rarely notice whether she's there or not. she's very sensitive and kind.

ISFP- comes from a family where they do a lot of things together. has an overly critical father. loves her family very much though

ISFP- comes from a sheltered family. complains all the time about her father who seems to lack a backbone and praises her mother all the time. 

ISFJ- comes from a screwed up family. they are indifferent to him and rarely pay him any attention

ISFJ- comes from a sheltered but loving family. parents are somewhat controlling.

ISXJ- comes from a overly critical family but they do a lot of things together. she had a lot of stress growing up

ISTJ- comes from a loving but extremely controlling family. has had a lot of pressure to be the perfect kid while growing up.

ESTJ- comes from a loving family but being a middle child, was mostly ignored by parents who were always busy.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not sure of my dad's type, IXTP is what I suspect.

I have been loved and supported by my ESFJ mother, who can annoy me and make me want to rattle her at times, but in no way does she not care. If anything she cares too much, she is rather over protective. My friends parents would suggest that she wraps me up in cotton wool, and not let me see the world for what it is. Which is true. I have never been able to have freedom to be honest, I am 19, going on 20, and I still have to ask her if I can go out. If I go out clubing, I have to text her every now and again to tell her I am alright, which bugs me. She wants me to act like an adult, taking on responsiblities, but she treats me like a child, so really I am getting mixed messages.

I cannot spend much time with her without having to argue with her though, she can be small minded, and not listen if things don't seem right to her. She likes her drink too, which I have had since I was a child, she isn't an alcoholic, but likes to drink like a teenager. When this happens she usually becomes very irritating, and tires to argue with everyone, so I have always as a young child hid away when she became like this. She is mainly the reason why I don't drink.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

interesting theory, but i don't think so. 

i've never met my dad, my step dad passed away when i was 13, my ISFP mother and i have never got along and used to have huge arguments. i come out an ENFP.:laughing:

i would say there were certain friends as i was growing up who influenced me, looking back quite a few were NFs im sure. but i think it's something that would've happened anyway. the official stance of mbti theory i think is that you're born with your type, and that it's random. even as a little baby my mom said she knew we wouldn't get along.. which isn't her being nasty- i know what she means. i was always curious, analytical and excitable.


----------



## Fulgur (Mar 15, 2011)

The way you're raised certainly has something to do with how you turn out, but I wouldn't say iNtuitive are all cloud nine and Sensors are all rough. For example, I live in a family dominated by NTs. My father is an INTJ, my eldest brother is an ENTP, my sister is an ENTJ, and I'm an INTP. My other brother is an ENFP, and my mom is actually an ESFJ. She is the only sensor in the family, so of course there is strifes, but never really rough times. And besides, with all that iNtuition in the air, we can definitely have serious issues. My family in general isn't close to my ENTP brother, either.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I really don't know, but I think there's a lot more going on underneath than just types that causes families to break up.

I think I'm the only Sensor in the family; my dad's an INTJ, my sis an INFJ, my mum I strongly suspect is ENFP. It's no surprise I sometimes test an as INFP - all my family members are Ne/Ni doms, so because of them I developed my tertiary Ni way before I developed my auxiliary Se. Also, I'm pretty sure that I'm a SeNi user rather than NeSi user.

Anddd yeah, my parents are still together, after 26 years of marriage. But I also think that the cultural values and the society in which they are raised really contributes to this.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

My dad was an xNFP and I was close to him as a kid but grew apart because of his drinking issues then he passed away. My mum is probably an ENFJ or ESFJ and we get along okay but she doesnt understand me and I dont always feel I can tell her problems etc. Both me and my sister are NFs, but my older sister who I think had a less established family life than me and my twin is an ESTJ (I think, or ESTP). It's hard to say if it's family life. I personally think it'd be down to upbringing combined with genes and experiences.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Idk im not your average isfp, but my childhood years definitely play a part in that.The source of my growth comes primarily from the instruction and "care" of Sensors (3 sensate women),with the only male influence being my grandfather.

My mother i'd type as an estp 8w7 sp/sx (a very difficult type to please).She had the greatest hand in supporting my early "fuck everybody-take no shit" attitude.We had a horrible relationship,which began as (from my perspective) a gentle and eager-to-please child being bullied and harrased by an overbearing and relentless adult.I had to learn to toughen up and handle my shit.After awhile i just started standing up to her BS and never backed down from anyone or anything again.My attitude toward people,particularly adult figures and women in relationships,have taken a considerable blow with regards to trust and issues with control/being top dog.

My 2 aunts,an esfp 9w8 and esfj 6w7-extremely phobic, also had a great influence in my development.My esfp aunt was my greatest source of affection and nurturance...she imparted an early affinity for being able to enjoy the simple things in life and providing a sense of calm.My esfj aunt was always getting pushed around and directed by my mother..which pissed me off to no end, and I attempted to defend her against all perceived attacks (which from a child comes across as ridiculous)..and i would think that this fostered my base disdain for "weakness" in myself and others, as well my heavy need to defend others from unfair treatment.

My grandfather(ENFP-1w2 Sx/So) really opened my sight to "new worlds".Beyond the chaotic materialistic forces toward matters of the essence.He introduced me to philosophy and spiritualism-martin buber,existentialism,and to matters of social justice and righteousness.He imparted _values_ and a concept of goodness,that even the most wicked of persons can be reformed to goodness if only we had more creative minds..

So i think that unique experiences bring forth unique individuals,irregardless of type.There is such a beautiful and vibrant variety of persons throughout the world with their own colorful story and subsequent paths.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

As far as I know, I'm the only sensor in a family split 50/50 between NFs and NTs (parents have never taken MBTI). We all get along reasonably well. I'd describe my family/childhood as mostly average; some good, some bad, just like everything else in life. I'm of the opinion that MBTI type is mostly inborn, but I'm sure the environment plays some role in shaping our personalities.


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

I don't know about all sensors, but from this thread and from my own experiences with ISFPs, I'm beginning to wonder if ISFPs come frequently from unhappy homes.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

hotarunaru said:


> Do families who have loving, caring, fair stable families spawn iNtuitives?


No. I'm not sure about other types, but plenty of INTJs and INFPs come from bad childhoods.

- My dad's (ESTP, 8w9 so/sx) parents got divorced. His siblings had a stint in a foster home and their mother was always "busy." The father was rarely active in their lives. The kids came out ESTP, ESFJ, ISTP, and ENFP.

- My mom (INFJ, 6w5 sp/so) and her sisters (ESFP 4w3, ESFJ) had an alcoholic mother and a father that often wasn't home. Each one dealt with it in their own way.

- I consider my childhood pretty good. I'm INTJ (6w7 sp/sx), often ill and alienated from peers; my sister is ESFP (7w6, sx/so), healthy and with few social issues. Our parents obviously treated us differently (really, you can't treat each kid the same), but equally.

I'm not really sure about how my friends feel about their childhood, but I'm definitely sure that I know a few Sensors from good/decent homes.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

So, the hypothesis is that sensors are more lower/working class, intuitives are more middle/higher class?

Well, I've met plenty of exceptions from either side of the equation. However, I am willing to play along with the thought that socio-economic status might be one of the factors that shape your MBTI type, however slightly.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

My parents divorced when I was 12-ish, but it didn't really affect me. I get on well with both my parents and they get on well with each other still. I'll think about this theory for a little while, but I don't think there's much truth in it.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I didn't really have a great family life, and most of the people in my family are sensors, and I am an intuitive. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with anything. It may have,it's hard to say.

My family-

Mom- ESFJ
Ex-step-dad- ISTP
Brother 1- ESTP
Brother 2- ISFJ

I also lived with my extended family a lot, and here are their types

Aunt 1- ESFP
Cousin 1- INFP (person I was closest to growing up)
Cousin 2- ESFP
Cousin 3- ESFJ

-

Aunt 2- ENFJ
Cousin 4- ESFJ
Cousin 5- ESFP
Cousin 6- ISFJ


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

My ISFJ mom is the only S child, and she grew up with two loving parents (both SJs also) who did a good job, but her dad was also a functioning alcoholic, & when she was very young they struggled financially and her mom was sickly. All of her siblings are Ns.... and to add to it, the family was working class to middle class, depending on the time period.

I grew up with a good mom, but I am a product of divorce (ENTP dad); and while my ISFP step-dad is over all a good guy, their marriage was rocky & we had typical step-family issues. My sister is ESFP & I am INFP, despite the same family environment. I think it's highly likely we formed our core personalities before the divorce too, but it's hard to categorize our family life as stable or not, because in some ways it was good & in other ways it was rocky. Generally, we've been lower middle class, but everyone has strong intellectual & cultural interests, including the sensors. 

In short, I don't think there's any correlation, and it kind of implies Ns are superior, as if sensing is developed as a result of people being in basic survival mode.... I tend to think cognitive functions are innate, but other aspects of personality are influenced by nurture.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Actually, I feel this just might highlight a weakness of the tests and the way the system gets practically applied. Albeit, this is kind of an interesting angle on that. Anyway, it's pretty much undeniable, that our family lives shape a fair chunk of who we are. This should show up in our answers to the tests. Now, if someone has certain emotional issues, and there isn't a separate category to account for that (and there's often not), it seems very likely it will taint results. For example, someone with avoidant personality disorder. Over 95% of a tested group of individuals with that disorder (unsurprisingly) scored as introverts. That type of severe avoidance is often considered a neurotic form of coping with life, so it seems somewhat safe to say they'd score high on a scale to measure for neuroticism (a scale often absent from MBTI tests). There are other forms of neurotic coping mechanisms, and they often coexist, or interchange, throughout a person's life. If you give the test to an avoidant neurotic, who is also bitter and cynical about their state of existence (moving away from and against), it's likely they'll come out IxTx, and if you give it one who is avoidant, but excessively nice (moving towards and yet away), you'll get someone who tests IxFx. Look around the boards, and depression issues, anxiety issues, and esteem-issues are common complaints in people who have tested IxFP. Is that really accurate, though? Is there definite correlation? Can tests that account for neuroticism actually separate its influence from the other scales? There is an official, though I believe dated, form of the MBTI, that measures neuroticism. However, I've never seen it, and I've never seen any of the online ripoffs with it. 

I go with ESTP, because I did find (at one point) a book on cognitive functions, that associated hedonism and a few of my other negative traits, with unchecked and misused Se usage. However, that's still typing personality traits, that are surely associated with my main neurotic coping mechanism (moving away from), such as power seeking, competitiveness, aggressiveness, etc. However, am I really misusing Se or does it just appear that way? I'll never feel 100% on that. I will say, however, that those I've observed with thinking styles most closely related to my own, always label themselves ExTP. All of them intelligent individuals, who typically want to assign themselves with the N, simply because of that, while professing the same sort of love for life's basest pleasures and a good adrenaline rush, that I hold dear. I don't really know if any of us are ExTP at all, though.

By the way, I did have a rough home life, which (no doubt) is where my neurotic coping mechanisms originated.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

hotarunaru said:


> Do families who have loving, caring, fair stable families spawn iNtuitives?


By this you make it sound like family environment spawns MBTI type. Am I correct in inferring that is what your trying to say?

Possibly because intuitives are more likely to open up more and hence promote better communication whereas sensors may not talk as 

much about that stuff and hence this acts like a barrier to closeness?

I think the current consensus amongst MBTI theorists is that type is biological in nature not formed as result of interaction with your 

environment during formative years.

Don't know if this true and I'm not saying nurture doesn't play a role, but I think the cognitive functions we use and the order of 

preference we use are hard wired into us by nature, whereas nurture probably affects how they are expressed as opposed to which

cognitive function is your preference.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had a fairly stable family life. My older brother is also an iNtuitive. My two sisters are Sensors. 

I've seen different experiences. 
I know of an ENFP whose parents got divorced and both remarried..and live very far away from one another-but compared to my INFP friend who is in a similar situation, she gets along with her parents much better and the divorce was more amicable. 

I know of an INFP who has very strong relationships with his family and has a strong social life through friends of his parents.I know of another INFP who had to deal with a horrific divorce from his parents and has a lot of issues with both his stepparents and parents. He lived with his aunt and uncle instead after he realized he couldn't live with either parent.

I know of an ISTP who has to deal with an alcoholic dad. 

I know one ISFJ with a stable family that has only shown love/affection and one who has a strong relationship with the mother but a very distant one with the father. 

From my personal experience, I haven't seen that those of lower socioeconomic status are more likely to be Sensors than those of higher socioeconomic status. Rather, that the Intuitives from lower/middle class families are more likely to be careful when it comes to money and view life with a more practical outlook knowing that one needs to be careful and deal with potential financial difficulties.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a very supportive and caring family, but I'm the only iNtuitive of the bunch. My brother is an ESTJ and my mom and dad are ESFP and ISTJ respectively. The only other N in the family is my grandfather... Very interesting theory, but it could be coincidental. Or maybe I am an exception, i dont know


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

> Look around the boards, and depression issues, anxiety issues, and esteem-issues are common complaints in people who have tested IxFP.


I should not have laughed, probably.

You make a really interesting point! To me it seems that when people are trying to cope with stress, they become stronger Ts, though. 

I-FPs are 1) I: introspective, 2) F: sensitive 3) P: explorative, so I think that a lot of the problems these types seem to have are because we have issues stopping ourselves from "spiraling down" when something feels bad. I've never met an ADD person who was a J, for example. Ps get caught up in the moment and go wherever it takes them; Js follow a check list. Unfortunately for someone who is 1) sensitive, 2) internally focused, this means that I-FPs can't help but hyper-focus on emotions, I think. 

I think we're born wired to use different cognitive functions. Our dominant function is the one that's most "natural." We use it without thinking. To say that we use different cognitive functions because we're raised differently suggests that we pick and choose amongst our cognitive functions for survival. To answer the question, "do intuitives come from good families?" we have to decide whether human talents, like athleticism, intelligence, etc. come from within us or outside of us, because some of us use Ne or Si well and others do not. The man who's practiced one kick a thousand times can still be defeated by the rookie prodigy after five minutes. Is someone brilliant because they're in a rich family? Maybe they're educated because they're in a rich family, but I'm sure everyone can think of a stupid rich person.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't think there's a correlation, though I'm sure the kind of family you come from does effect how your natural personality developes. 

Recently there was an INFP thread asking are all INFPs from horrible traumatized backgrounds - sounds like quite a few were, but definatley not all.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm an INFP, my mom is some NTJ/P thing (Not really sure), and my dad is an ESTJ.

My childhood was full of poverty, screaming, fights, and general misery. Not good at all.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

That is very interesting. My mom, dad, brothers, and myself are all sensors, and we've had a very unstable, unhealthy family life. My mom and dad have been split up for a long time, but living with my mom and her past boyfriends [who were sensors too (including my dad)] was... bad. Verbal abuse, physical abuse, alcohol, drugs, etc.

My intuitive friends have "good" family lives. The sensors don't. (for the most part) This is weird...


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Difficult upbringing in my family. Father ESTJ, mother ISFJ, I'm an unknown (ExxP), my sister is ESFJ, my brother ENFJ.


Difficult upbringing in my husband's family. Father ISFP, mother ISFJ, husband INTJ, sister ISTJ, brother unknown (xxTJ, likely N).


So with these 2 families, the difficult upbringings ended up 50/50 N/S kids.


----------



## WhatItTakes (May 31, 2012)

I dont know man I live with my grandparents because my mom's addicted to meth and my dad doesn't care about me. My grandparents I feel care too much, they raised me the best they could, I love them and everything but I try to keep them out of my business because the few things im private about I'm VERY private about
We get along real well we just don't talk about personal issues....


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

The child would have to know the future in the stomach, or years in advance. The significant breakthrough would be just that, not if they become intuitives or sensors.

Guys, I seriously expect more of you than that.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My dad is an ISTJ and my mom is an ISFJ. We've had a very "screwed up" life and times for various reasons (namely mental health with the occasional financial worries). Despite our issues, we've always been quite close and would do anything for each other. I don't know about my extended family because they're also mentally unstable but also very self centered and haven't wanted to much to do with us or each other. I believe my maternal grandmother is an INTJ and my aunt (mom's sister) is an ESFJ and they're both manipulative and not my favorite people.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

ESFJ mum and ESTJ dad.

Brother im never sure on, I used to think he was ESFx but lately im wondering if he is xNFP caught in a dom-inferior/tertiary loop.

We have had our ups and downs but for the most part I have to say my family life was great and my parents are awesome. They are always supportive, although they can annoy me with their insistance on getting things cleaned and done and my Mum is stereotypically obsessed with having things 'just so' in terms of neatness.

But they always used to take us places and helped us enjoy the outdoors.

Although if im honest I really loved just reading and absorbing knowledge about things I was interested in, I suppose I was a pure dilettante.

My brother hasn't had an easy life though. He was bullied mercilessly at secondary school and this has followed him throughout his life. He used to take it out on me and my dad didn't understand his perspective on anything and is extremely harsh on him at times.

My brother and I get on much better now, but he still makes poor choices that negatively affect his life.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't see the correlation here. Let's not forget that warm stable healthy family environments can also spawn very dysfunctional behaviors as well.

People can come from unstable backgrounds and grow up to be resilient opposite from their family of origin.

It's like making the argument of all people who come from poor backgrounds eventually become crooks. It's easy to simplify without looking at variations in people. Making such claims is like saying if someone were molested, raped or abused then they are damaged goods. So what do we do? Shun them? Find no hope? People are not deterministic like that. Linear argument.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

My parents and sister are all sensors, STJ's to be specific. Your theory applies to me. While we had a very stable, safe and secure environment to grow up in, and our needs were met, there was a significant lack of emotional involvment from my parent's side towards me and my sister. To this day, they're still uncomfortable expressing their affection. I don't think I've ever heard a spontaneous "I love you", or received affection out of the blue. It was always earned through my accomplishments.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

It's an interesting observation, but my personal experiences don't support it. I'm definitely an iNtuitive, but my family life sucked growing up. It was neither loving nor stable and I spent much of my younger years analyzing my mother's behavior to try to figure out why she behaved the way she did. I was always conflicted between compassion for her because of the understanding that came from those efforts and a profound anger over the damage she was doing to herself, my siblings, and me. The latter then made me feel guilty, which just made me angrier and more frustrated...it was kind of vicious internal cycle. 

But your post does go to the heart of what fascinates me most about MBTI, and that's the why of it all. It's fun to ponder. Is the development of your functions all pre-determined or do environmental factors decide it? Or is it a combination of both? Is it your earliest experiences that determine your "type", or do you have an inherent type that determines how you react to those earliest experiences? I've been putting a great deal of thought into those questions since discovering MBTI, but I still can't make up my mind about it. I'm leaning towards it being some kind of combination, as in you have certain inherent tendencies that environmental factors can influence to varying degrees. And the effect particular experiences have on particular natural tendencies ultimately determines the hierarchy of your functions, and how dominant each is over its alternative.

I'll probably be thinking about this more in-depth during my hike today now, which will make it much more fun, so thanks for the inspiration =)


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

uuhhhh l really doubt it, honestly.

Don't you think Ns would be more common if this were true? I'll re-read thread because I was about distracted but the first impression I got was that you think intuitives spawn intuitives.

I think we are born of sensors most of the time and I don't think S/N is influenced by environment. I do think other functions can be.

My maternal family is definitely a mixture of sensors and intuitives, my paternal family are very heavily N but severe mental illness is prevalent on that side.

And neither side is stable, but if I had to pick I would say the more stable people are actually the sensors. I guess I'll agree that intuitives can be more loving IME, my grandma is definitely a sensor and she loves all of us dearly but just doesn't understand some things the more intuitive family members do.

But again, the more intutiive family members on both sides are all a bit unstable, I feel like you can either have a very bad or a very good life growing up with an intuitive parent and have a better chance of having an average but sane childhood with a sensor.

l would type my mom as an INFP also and my childhood was a wreck, the people who cleaned up her messes were the sensors.


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

INTP here

I don't want to go too much into it, but my family life was/is rough. I have a stable relationship with my mother but my father has been in and out for most of my life; he's been MIA for the most part though. I can't say that I'm a N because of an easy upbringing, I've always been the way I am for the most part. My mom had a rougher childhood than I did and she is also a N. 

I don't think there's a correlation.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Nah my intuitive friends seem to dislike their families more than my sensor friends.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

I think so, but not in my case. My family consists of emotionally immature and short-sighted ESTJs, my father was physically and emotionally abusive to my mother and me for the majority of my life when he did live with us, and I was heavily looked down upon for being an empathetic introvert (although sometimes they were glad I loved to read so much). I had to fake my personality out of a deep-seated insecurity, and probably passed off as an ESFP whenever I had to express myself. Normally, though, I was silent and reserved. It's really odd, but that's what happens to your personality with a crappy family. I just had severe trouble expressing myself for fear of being ridiculed, ignored, or hurt, and I sensed the approaching alienation whenever I did try to be a little more open.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

My dad is an ESTP, my mom is an ISTJ, my sister is an INFP, and I'm an ISTJ. We have our disagreements, but we have no long-standing problems, and I'd say we get along much better than average. I don't think that type correlates with good/bad home life at all. Also, the original post is highly typist. Since when does Sensor = broken family? That's like saying that all Introverts must have dominating, oppressive parents, which is certainly not true. My family's home life is healthy because we act like _decent human beings_. Type has nothing to do with it.


----------

